
Copyright Math: a quantitative reasoning master class by Rob Reid (video) - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/03/copyright-math-vies-with-string-theory-for-most-complex-profitable-potentially-ridiculous-theory-vid.ars
======
decklin
Wow. I thought this might be something I could send to my parents to explain
this stuff, but it's just some guy being snarky and sarcastic and playing to
"us" for laughs. I guess if your goal is feeling superior, it's a worthwhile
diversion.

~~~
drucken
I think you do a great disservice to the talk in addition to missing the
elucidative point entirely.

The easiest way for anyone to remember or have many complex topics explained
is via a story and especially one with comedy, due to the strong
emotional/physical response it creates.

Also, this talk is not just another run of the mill explanation, but it is
done from an unusual perspective (copyright math "expert"), which also helps
to get the point across.

For those not already aware of the basic issues involved (which arguably is
most people otherwise we would not be in the situation we are now), I am
betting they, possibly including your "parents", will learn and remember far
more from this talk than any facts/figures/reports you could possibly direct
them to.

